# obedience training/heel work



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

just wondering whats the best way to go about to start training heelwork and obedience. my dogs know basic obedience (sit, lay down, stay, drop it and leave it) and they lay down beside me when im waiting to cross roads. my eldest walks along beside me on loose lead but when it comes to me stopping he carries on but realises in a couple seconds ive stopped. its mainly my youngest collie i want to work with for heel work as im hoping to compete with him in the future somepoint.

aswell as training my dogs i also want to train myself, so any nooby hints and starter tips would be much appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

we were taught just as you put forward your foot for your last step to raise your left hand up and immediately in front of your dogs face (palm facing the dog and hand in line with the side of your leg), to indicate a sit, the dog will then sit in the position by the side of your leg.

We did this with clicker training and luring initially with a treat.

I personally prefer dogs to sit rather than lay at the roadside, only because it is more responsive to crossing the road as soon as needed.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

i think the reason they lay down on a roadside is their herding instinct. they get into the typical collie stance where they lay down with their legs infront of them, head between them and very alert. i dont even tell them to do it lol away from roadside my youngest will sit beside me and after a couple seconds shep will realise and do the same


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> just wondering whats the best way to go about to start training heelwork and obedience. my dogs know basic obedience (sit, lay down, stay, drop it and leave it) and they lay down beside me when im waiting to cross roads. my eldest walks along beside me on loose lead but when it comes to me stopping he carries on but realises in a couple seconds ive stopped. its mainly my youngest collie i want to work with for heel work as im hoping to compete with him in the future somepoint.
> 
> aswell as training my dogs i also want to train myself, so any nooby hints and starter tips would be much appreciated:thumbup:


go to classes . i started with my dog a few weeks ago , were probably a lost cause but we cant really get worse and its something to do , we just go to the fun dog shows not the proper hard core competitions and we have won rosettes this summer so its all good fun . maddie is 7 years old so a bit old to be starting out but i dont want a new dog.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

2 types of heeling: loose-lead walking & competition heeling.

i teach both.

different command for both - walk & heel

loose-lead walking - revolves around compulsion
competition heeling - food treats & breaking down the heeling into various components: move back, fwd, left right, change of speeds, finding the leg (get close), eye contact, head up, not looking away, about turns, stopping, where to focus during walking, where to focus during stops, 'nose bridging', creating drive/compulsion/drive in your dog etc. etcc. etc. etc. 

youtube: celeste meade - she does some NICE heelwork with her collies. and she explains it really nicely too.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

cheers guys...i would go to classes but its having the time with work, 2 kids and continuing my job at home aswell can be pretty mental at times between all that as i gotta walk the doggies. yeh ill check out those videos tomorrow when ive got a fresh mind in the morning. got a day free tomorrow so plenty time to research:thumbup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

ive bookmarked that page on youtube. alot of videos for me to watch tomorrow and work on...really cant wait to get started training my dogs and improving myself aswell:thumbup:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, having a good 1:1 trainer is very helpful as they can see things you cannot.

With regard to loose lead walking, that is just that and as for me I do not want my dogs putting their tummies or backsides down on a dirty pavement at the side of the road before we cross, I am quite happy for them to retain the "stand" position! 

For obedience heelwork there are a variety of methods you can use.

Some teach their dogs a foot target ie the dog's right paw is always next to your left foot; thus the rest of them will be in the right position.

Some use platforms to teach their dogs distance control and positions on the move and the basic heelwork position.

Others get the position by using a "crane" hand out at the side to get the movement first ie nice regular trotting and then gradually bring the dog in.

Heelwork is a position, not a movement so I also do a great deal of static work.

After all if the dog cannot maintain the position whilst you are standing it is aint going to do it on the move! 

I do this by keeping one foot in front of the other so the dog retains the stand, it only sits when both feet are together.

Mirrors or patio doors are extremely useful for practising without a helper in order that you do not start bad habits leaning over the dog, dropping a shoulder etc et.

Not sure if that helps at all


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

If you are contemplating taking part in obedience competitions you would definately need to go to classes. There are many top handlers and instructors in Scotland.

Its a bit like dressage with horses - all the dogs do all the exercises but its degrees of accuracy that make the difference.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

i will be going to classes at somepoint. probably not till early next year hopefully:thumbup:


----------



## nykea (Jan 27, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> There are many top handlers and instructors in Scotland.


Could you give us some names? I just started going to training with one, but would love to know about others! The more the better


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


nykea said:



Could you give us some names? I just started going to training with one, but would love to know about others! The more the better 

Click to expand...

*I've sent you a private message with contact details.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

check out celeste meade - youtube.
the british are probably the best when it comes to comp. ob. but this lady has some nice videos online... 

loadsa trainers do seminars around the country - so even if you go spectate....


----------

